# I REALLY REALLY want.....



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I really really want...a little dog!!LOL

I LOVE LOVE LOVE love my boys, of course, but I REALLY miss having a little cuddle buddy who can sit in my lap for car rides and cuddle on the couch with me without squishing my organs!!LOL (And Brody is TOTALLY Daddy's dog...and even when Daddy is driving he will NOT ride with me, NOPE he wants back with the boys to sit and watch Daddy!LOL)

This isnt going to be for a ways off...as I want to be able to cut down on my work hours before getting any more babies....but still.....Im just enjoying the thought!:biggrin: :thumb:


(Now.......the search to figure out what I want!!LOL)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I hear you. In general... I'm just not a small dog person. I'm really just... not. But a HUGE part of me terribly misses having a Corgi around. I know I made the right choice for Grissom in rehoming him, but now that we have this HUGE house I often find myself wondering if we just stuck it out, if maybe he'd be happy here now. Then I see how happy he is in his current home and push that thought out of mind. 

BUT... the Corgi itch? Yeah, I've got it. I usually don't itch for long. LOL... but, it HAS been nice to not have furballs all over the floor since I have no furry dogs. But a cute wittle furry wurry wiggle squiggle butt Corgi..... yeah... I want.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The shelties are as small as we get although my newest collie addition is still only about 32 pounds so for a big dog she is little - she all legs though. She flies over the back of my chair to land in my lap and will lay there forever if I let her. I haven't had the heart ot tell her she is a collie not a sheltie and definately not a baby pup any more. LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It seems to be a common need. The breeder I got my last Chow from also had a few Shih Tzu's in the house. The little dog compliments the big dogs. 

It's kind of like chocolate and peanut butter! Wait, I think we had a whole thread about that awhile back.....:smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am a big dog person and have my first little dog - it's a dog in a whole different dimension. A dog you can pick up and put down. You learn to scoot your feet so you don't step on them, and you learn you have to look UNDER the bush if you can't find them. Weird, and cool at the same time.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I am a big dog person and have my first little dog - it's a dog in a whole different dimension. A dog you can pick up and put down. You learn to scoot your feet so you don't step on them, and you learn you have to look UNDER the bush if you can't find them. Weird, and cool at the same time.


I can't tell you how many times I've "lost" Chelsy in the backyard and in the house. She's not a barker, so I can call her and call her and now that she's blind, she'll just sit wherever she's ended up until I find her. At least you can't lose a big dog in your own house!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've "lost" Chelsy in the backyard and in the house. She's not a barker, so I can call her and call her and now that she's blind, she'll just sit wherever she's ended up until I find her. At least you can't lose a big dog in your own house!


how true - someone posted somewhere once about a dog that went into a closet and took forever to find. this was before I got Snorkels, so I thought to myself "how the heck can you LOSE a dog?" Well now I know! She could be anywhere, and if she's asleep or ignoring me we can get pretty panicky before she turns up.

She's not blind, but she's almost deaf and can be stone deaf if she chooses. I like how Chelsy sits and waits for you - she knows you will come and find her!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love my Tess (shih tzu/maltese) but I am not sure I would ever get a little dog again. But then I see Chi's and bostons and a couple of other little dog types and I think maybe one day I will have a little dog....


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I really enjoy my little dogs as much as I do my giants. I always thought I was a big dog person until I rescued my yorkies!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I hear you. In general... I'm just not a small dog person. I'm really just... not. But a HUGE part of me terribly misses having a Corgi around. I know I made the right choice for Grissom in rehoming him, but now that we have this HUGE house I often find myself wondering if we just stuck it out, if maybe he'd be happy here now. Then I see how happy he is in his current home and push that thought out of mind.
> 
> BUT... the Corgi itch? Yeah, I've got it. I usually don't itch for long. LOL... but, it HAS been nice to not have furballs all over the floor since I have no furry dogs. But a cute wittle furry wurry wiggle squiggle butt Corgi..... yeah... I want.


Yep...see thats what Im talking about. After Beauregard(and even WHILE he was around) I said, "I'll never have another small dog!" But now I miss that.....I dont know...I guess FEEL of having a small dog!LOL Brody is like the PERFECT size and I swear if Im sitting on the couch wanting cuddles he doesnt care one bit...unless I havent fed him!LOL



Liz said:


> The shelties are as small as we get although my newest collie addition is still only about 32 pounds so for a big dog she is little - she all legs though. She flies over the back of my chair to land in my lap and will lay there forever if I let her. I haven't had the heart ot tell her she is a collie not a sheltie and definately not a baby pup any more. LOL


See Shelties are on the top of my list...your Mom's little boy is the PERFECT size!:wink: And hahaha, your story about the Collie reminds me of Rhett...he LOVES doign that...although he is 40lbs now and man do they know how to put their weight all into their feet!!LOL



chowder said:


> It seems to be a common need. The breeder I got my last Chow from also had a few Shih Tzu's in the house. The little dog compliments the big dogs.
> 
> It's kind of like chocolate and peanut butter! Wait, I think we had a whole thread about that awhile back.....:smile:


YEP!:biggrin: Rhett's breeder has like 3 sizes, she has Border Collies, Shelties and a Yorkie who is like 7lbs!LOL



xellil said:


> I am a big dog person and have my first little dog - it's a dog in a whole different dimension. A dog you can pick up and put down. You learn to scoot your feet so you don't step on them, and you learn you have to look UNDER the bush if you can't find them. Weird, and cool at the same time.


I TOTALLY know what you mean! With my sister's Lhasa and my Mum's Frenchie(s) they are always "snooping" around where only THEY can reach!LOL



lauren43 said:


> I love my Tess (shih tzu/maltese) but I am not sure I would ever get a little dog again. But then I see Chi's and bostons and a couple of other little dog types and I think maybe one day I will have a little dog....


HAHA...see I was TOTALLY the same when I had, and then when I lost, my Lhasa, Beauregard....HOWEVER....I have this itch!LOL And Since Jesse has a little dog(Brody) and Leo has decided he is Daddy's dog too....well that means that before my next BC I need a smaller dog!:tongue1:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> I really enjoy my little dogs as much as I do my giants. I always thought I was a big dog person until I rescued my yorkies!!
> View attachment 3805


AHH..I LOVE your little Yorkies! I grew up with my grandparents having one....Billy was my best friend when we would go over there!LOL When the other grandkids/g'grandkids would go out side and play we(Billy and I) would gather the colouring books and go sit on my grandma's bed!:smile:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Shelties are great, trainable.. but in general aren't 'cuddly'.. at least none of the many I've met are. He's friendly, don't get me wrong, but he doesn't want to be stuck to your lap all the time.

Tess, on the other hand...  I don't know if you are into sighthounds but she is the cuddliest, most lovable dog ever. She's smart, but not as trainable as a herder. I'd say the average IG is more trainable than the average pug though (I don't know what Brody is like) so it might be an option if you don't mind a middle of the road dog in terms of trainability.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Smallest dog we've ever had (our 1st) was a Sheltie. Great size and very loyal but not really cuddly. I grew up with a German Shepherd, and we've had an Aussie. Now we have a lab and a senior golden.

Once our golden passes I've seriously given thought to trying a small dog - but not as small as a Chihuahua. 

I love the look of Norfolk terriers but don't know much about them. Does anyone on this forum have one? Also what small dogs don't need professional grooming?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

There are a lot of small, smooth coat dogs that don't, also dogs with a feathered coat like papillons. 

Umm off the top of my head:
American eskimo dog, basenji, beagles, ITALIAN GREYHOUNDS!! , miniature pinschers, corgis, Boston terriers, pugs, american hairless/small xolo, cavaliers, chihuahuas, chinese cresteds (the hairless), dachshunds, frenchies, shiba inus, miniature bull terriers, papillons, shelties, jack russells, rat terriers.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> how true - someone posted somewhere once about a dog that went into a closet and took forever to find. this was before I got Snorkels, so I thought to myself "how the heck can you LOSE a dog?" Well now I know! She could be anywhere, and if she's asleep or ignoring me we can get pretty panicky before she turns up.
> 
> She's not blind, but she's almost deaf and can be stone deaf if she chooses. I like how Chelsy sits and waits for you - she knows you will come and find her!


We got a front loader washing machine a couple of years ago and while I was putting laundry in one day my Doxie X Karma jumped in. Well it scared me because all I could think was what would have happened if I hadn't seen her go in. Then last year when I brought Sabrina home from the pound she'd been at our house for a couple of weeks and we couldn't find her one day. We both started getting worried, calling her like crazy with no results, and I suddenly remembered I'd put some clothes in to wash. I FREAKED! I ran to the washer and tried to yank the door open. Well, needless to say, that's not possible with a front loader. We had to stand there while it emptied, terrified at what we were going to find. I flung the soaking wet clothes on the ground and thank goodness NO dog! I literally had to sit down I had such an adrenaline rush. Then we heard her yip. And guess where she was. In my closet. Little devil! If she were only a Great Dane....
Small dogs- Easy to lose, but oh so easy to love....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

We have the 25 lb. beagle and he's just not that friendly little beagle you think he would be but he's one who will at times sit on your lap when he feels like it and can be cute. My daughter keeps wanting a pom, and I just saw one at the vets so cute but I just am right now doing fine with the four I have. Ha Sandi the 85 lb. lab she will go to sit on your lap haha! If you sit on the floor by her she will go straight to sit right on your lap. Now that's a big lap dog haha! But she still thinks she is a lap dog no matter what! She's a big old cuddly baby haha! There are so many cute little ones out there! Nice to think about having one though!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I flung the soaking wet clothes on the ground and thank goodness NO dog! I literally had to sit down I had such an adrenaline rush. Then we heard her yip. And guess where she was. In my closet. Little devil! If she were only a Great Dane....
> Small dogs- Easy to lose, but oh so easy to love....


I can't imagine! That must have been very scary. Funny how we think of things like that, when in reality there is no way to not notice a dog in the washing machine. I have to admit, I have checked there myself - even though there is no way my dog could jump into there. I imagine she was in the laundry basket and I carried her down and stuck her in the washer without realizing there was a dog in the clothes.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i never thought i'd say this, but i will get another pug. or a french bulldog...

these are big dogs in small compact bodies.....they are not delicate dogs..so they comply with the under 35 lbs rule we have here and they are not delicate at all.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> I can't imagine! That must have been very scary. Funny how we think of things like that, when in reality there is no way to not notice a dog in the washing machine. I have to admit, I have checked there myself - even though there is no way my dog could jump into there. I imagine she was in the laundry basket and I carried her down and stuck her in the washer without realizing there was a dog in the clothes.


The day that Karma jumped in I had just gone into our bathroom to make sure there were no towels that needed to go in the wash and I'd left the door open to the washer. Right after I walked back in the room she jumped in and went straight into the middle of the laundry and burrowed in so that was why it scared me so much. I even called my husband right away to tell him what happened and warn him to always be careful when he was putting something in there. (Not like that happens very often...) 
Now it wouldn't be a problem if the worst that could happen was a very clean dog at the end of the cycle but I'm not sure if they'd hold their breath long enough....


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

there's something nice about big dogs, but you're right - without a small one, it's like something is missing.
losing my dog usually equates to looking underneath furniture - he loves to hide under our hutch and all of the beds.
at other people's houses it's a real mess - he will be wherever there is a vent, and those can be tricky to find (unless you're a dog)

I'm on the pro-corgi side, of course.
how can you say no to this face?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Shelties are great, trainable.. but in general aren't 'cuddly'.. at least none of the many I've met are. He's friendly, don't get me wrong, but he doesn't want to be stuck to your lap all the time.
> 
> *I guess I shouldnt say TOTALLY cuddlie...more like a snooze partner!:nod: I mean I had Beau(who was a Lhasa)...he wasnt a cuddlier...but wasnt stand-offish with me either....he was VERY much so like the Shelties that Ive met!:wink:*
> 
> Tess, on the other hand...  I don't know if you are into sighthounds but she is the cuddliest, most lovable dog ever. She's smart, but not as trainable as a herder. I'd say the average IG is more trainable than the average pug though (I don't know what Brody is like) so it might be an option if you don't mind a middle of the road dog in terms of trainability.


HAHA......I ADORE sighhounds!!! 

And....your having Tess hasnt helped my obsession with them!!:tongue:



Im thinking....Sheltie.IG.Toy or Mini Poodle.Papillon.Pomeranian.Dachshund(maybe a mini).or one of the Terriers that I like.Yorkie/Australian/Cairn/Glen of Imall/Norfolk/Norwich/Skye.
But of course now comes the searching finding as much info as I can on all of them and figuring out what I want!!:biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not a huge terrier fan but sky terriers are GORGEOUS!!! 

Iggies in general are still pretty high energy and she doesn't want to cuddle ALL the time (she IS still young..) but at night she is stuck to my side, 100 degrees in the bedroom or not. Sleeping alone is NOT an option with iggies!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I'm not a huge terrier fan but sky terriers are GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> *Im really not that much either....but those few that I mentioned are ones that I would be interested in possibly...but *more then likely* I wont be getting a terrier!:tongue: But yes....I think out of all those STs are by TOTAL favorite in looks!!*
> 
> Iggies in general are still pretty high energy and she doesn't want to cuddle ALL the time (she IS still young..) but at night she is stuck to my side, 100 degrees in the bedroom or not. Sleeping alone is NOT an option with iggies!!


HEHE....see I love that visual...I mean Rhett WOULD if he was allowed...but then in comes down to one having a 40lbs dog trying to be ON my chest...AND waking me up every 2 hours seeing if i want to play yet!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Another cuddly breed would be an English cocker spaniel.. we are looking after one right now and she is just adorable. She has a very melancholy face and her life ambition is to be sitting on your lap, 24/7. She is only ~2 years old but is SO laid back. She doesn't even stand up to eat.. she lays down.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Sleeping alone is NOT an option with iggies!!


My pup is half iggie and she will NOT sleep alone! I find iggies just follows you no matter where you're going...even washroom!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I love my big/little dog duo! Tanis takes up most of the couch and lays with his head on my lap. Then Tiffa finds a space on the rest of my lap and we watch TV has a happy snuggled up little family! As mentioned before, it is a different dynamic between big dogs and little dogs. Everything is different - feeding, walking, bathing but it's always fun. Tiffa burrows under the covers and sleeps at my feet all night. I love waking up and seeing her little head poke out of the covers in the morning!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

chowder said:


> At least you can't lose a big dog in your own house!


I lose Roscoe all the time... she blends in with the carpet and furniture. It's truly sad. lol

But...I digress... I'm also a big dog person, but I would like a smaller dog to add to the mix... Not sure what though. My daughter wants a chihuahua...I advised her to get a job and move out. She whined for a bit about being "...only 8 years old?!?!" So, that didn't pan out.  I kid, I kid.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jynical said:


> I lose Roscoe all the time... she blends in with the carpet and furniture. It's truly sad. lol
> 
> But...I digress... I'm also a big dog person, but I would like a smaller dog to add to the mix... Not sure what though. My daughter wants a chihuahua...I advised her to get a job and move out. She whined for a bit about being "...only 8 years old?!?!" So, that didn't pan out.  I kid, I kid.


HAHA! Those dang kids, they are so demanding, wanting to sleep in the bed you paid for.

I have a dog that's 10 pounds and she seems so tiny. Not sure how I would handle a three pound dog.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Another cuddly breed would be an English cocker spaniel.. we are looking after one right now and she is just adorable. She has a very melancholy face and her life ambition is to be sitting on your lap, 24/7. She is only ~2 years old but is SO laid back. She doesn't even stand up to eat.. she lays down.


I LOOOOOVE English Cockers!! Nearly got one before deciding on a Border Collie(I was born into a Spaniel, English Springer, family...so they are in my blood!:smileBut I think Im wanting to stay closer to 20lbs(if not under)rather then closer to what the Collies are!:smile:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Jolie, the one we are looking after, is 20lb but she is a bit fat. I don't know if she is just small for the breed, though!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Jolie, the one we are looking after, is 20lb but she is a bit fat. I don't know if she is just small for the breed, though!!


Ya for an English Cocker that is pretty small....as per the AKC:
"Males 16 to 17 inches; females 15 to 16 inches. Deviations to be penalized. The most desirable weights: males, 28 to 34 pounds; females, 26 to 32 pounds." 
Per the UKC: 
"Height, at the withers, for males: 16 to 17 inches. Height, at the withers, for females: 15 to 16 inches. Desirable weights for males: 28 to 34 pounds. Desirable weights for females: 26 to 32 pounds. Quality is not to be sacrificed in favor of weight. Serious Faults: Any deviations from the height." 
Per the Cocker Spaniel Club(Parent Club of the Breed) and F.C.I.
"Height approximately: dogs: 39-41 cms (15.5-16 ins); bitches: 38-39 cms (15-15.5 ins). Weight approximately: 13-14.5 kgs (28-32 lbs)." 
:thumb: (And I will more then likely be wanting a male!:tongue


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I always thought I was a big dog person. I grew up around Shepherds, Goldens, Pitties, Rottweilers, Labs, in the family. I got Jackson at 18yrs old, my first dog. I needed a non-shedding dog due to my step-dads allergies and I needed small because I knew I'd be traveling back and forth with him a lot, as well as moving out one day where renting might be a problem with a bigger dog, etc.

I am sooo happy and thrilled with Jackson and now when I dogsit bigger dogs, I find them to be SO much work, LoL. Just because of their size. Jackson is truly a big dog in a little package. He's a solid 16lbs which is perfect for me. He's not TOO small but he's still a small dog. He is sturdy enough to hang around kids, to rough house with dogs, to get a little rough with (plus he's a terrier - so he likes playing rough!) He likes to swim, run, hike, run in the snow, and do everything a big dog can do except his poop is a lot smaller and easier to pick up , he's able to be lifted up out of dangers way quickly if necessary, he's really super easy to travel with and fit into a car full of people, his hair doesn't end up all over the place (living with a Shepherd, I was used to ALOT of hair), he's cheaper to feed, etc.

As much as I want a big dog again, I think I've turned into a small dog person. But I don't know -- when I own my own house and have some land, I think I'd like a big dog around again.

But I know what you mean because sometimes I do think it'd be neat to have an even smaller dog (like 5-6lb range) that really enjoyed cuddling and being carried around. Jackson is not one to cuddle all the time (he sleeps with me at night and curls up, but he's not what I'd classify as a cuddler) and he doesn't really like to be carried around, lol. So sometimes I think that I want a tinier dog but I really enjoy Jackson's size.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

There are very few small dogs that I truly love - my yorkie/poodle nieces, Annie and Issie, are two of them. 







(Harleigh and Issie)







(Issie)







(Annie)

My best friends Yorkie/Poodle mix is another one. Toby is such a goofball.

























Other than that - I can't really see myself owning a small dog. Don't get me wrong - I love to have them around, but I am a medium-large dog girl myself!


----------

